

Surveillance Backlash Could Cost Tech Companies More Than $35B by 2016 - T-A
http://blogs.wsj.com/cio/2015/06/09/u-s-surveillance-backlash-could-cost-tech-companies-more-than-35-billion-by-2016/

======
MrTonyD
They deserve any backlash they get. I've worked for many of the big software
and hardware vendors over my career - and their executives talk about security
but they don't really care. They will do just enough to convince buyers that
they are secure - even when their own engineers tell them how easy it is to
break in to the system (those engineers that haven't been fired already for
actually caring about customers.)

------
skidoo
Their tax breaks and corporate subsidies will more than cushion them in their
hour of supposed need. And I imagine PR like this will enable them to also
raise prices here and there, so extra win.

